# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > US Drama >  Grey's Anatomy Series 6 * Spoilers *

## lizann

The show may be giving Meredith another long-lost sibling -- this one a byproduct of her mother's affair with the Chief.

----------


## Luna

> The show may be giving Meredith another long-lost sibling -- this one a byproduct of her mother's affair with the Chief.


omg where did this come from
?????

Surley the chief or someone would have know about this

----------


## angel_eyes87

But the chief never knew that she had dementia, so how would he know he had a child. Hasn't the chief always wanted a child aswell, so this could be a good storyline.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Yeah but Meridit would remember if her mum was pregnant after her mum and dad split up, as wasn't she a teenager when her mum had an affair with the chief.

----------


## angel_eyes87

You could be right on that part.

Maybe she left her with a family member or friend :Ponder:

----------


## tammyy2j

TR Knight is out - the role of George is suppose to be recast 

They were casting for an african american male in his 20s to play meredith's half brother

----------


## angel_eyes87

Cannot believe George will possibly be recast :Crying:  

How old is Meredith supposed to be?

----------


## CrazyLea

That would be so stupid if George is recast!!!!

----------


## Chloe O'brien

I've sort of worked it out that Meradith would have been around 5 of 6 when her parents split up as she has two step-sisters, Lexi and the one who had a baby I think Meradith is around 28-30 years old so she would remember her mum pregnant.

It would be stupid to try and recast George they should just write him and a cast a new character.

----------

angel_eyes87 (12-06-2009)

----------


## angel_eyes87

She is Meredith and will remember everything, the only thing that they can make the storyline plausible is if Merediths Mum went away 'working' abroad, hence her having the baby in another state/country.

Totally agree on George not being recast,

  Spoiler:    the ending made out as if the both of them had died, so has Izzie been killed off.

----------


## CrazyLea

What ending? What ending? Where is this written  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## angel_eyes87

Sorry should have put spoilers

  Spoiler:    I mean the end of Season 5

----------


## CrazyLea

Yeah what happens  :Stick Out Tongue:  I haven't read about it yet?

----------


## angel_eyes87

Spoiler:    George enlists in the army.

Izzie and Alex get married.

In the season finale Izzie goes into cardiac arrest, but she has wrote a DNR form, so they wont help her, until Alex pleads and then they try to save her.

A John Dough arrives in the hospital, they dont know who it is until he writes 007 on Merediths hand and she knows it George, they try to save him as he is in a bad way.

The finale ends with Izzie in the elavator and George meeting her, its unknown who dies and who survives

----------

CrazyLea (13-06-2009)

----------


## Jojo

I've read everywhere that both TR Knight and Meredith are back in Season 6 and I've also read that the producers had rubbished the idea that George was going to be re-cast.  The George re-cast bit was said on Twitter by one of the producers aswell, so can't see it happening tbh

----------

angel_eyes87 (13-06-2009), CrazyLea (13-06-2009)

----------


## lizann

Although most Greyâs Anatomy fans are anxiously awaiting the fates of T.R. Knight and Katherine Heigl next season, one cast member is nervous about her own. Chandra Wilson, who plays Dr. Bailey on the hit ABC show, is still waiting to re-sign her contract to come back next season. âYou know, I donât have the slightest idea!â she said on The View Thursday when asked if she knew who was leaving the show. âI know nothing!â In fact, she lamented that she still hasnât received word on whether sheâll be back on the show. âIâm waiting for my Disney letter saying, âYou have the option to come back,ââ she said. The company has until June 20 to send it, she added. After speculation that Heiglâs character would be killed off in the season finale of Greyâs, her and Knightâs characters appeared to have died. Still, show creator Shonda Rhimes hasnât divulged any information on next seasonâs cast or story lines. Source: Us Magazine

----------

angel_eyes87 (17-06-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Grey's Anatomy star T.R. Knight's request to quit the hit medical drama three years before his contract expires has reportedly been granted by show boss Shonda Rhimes.

Sources tell Entertainment Weekly magazine Knight had grown tired of his character's lack of good storylines and asked series creator Rhimes to let him leave. 

His character, George O'Malley, appeared to die in the final episode of the most recent season of the show. 

The actor's experience on the series has provided career and personal highs and lows - fans loved his character but he was was forced to 'come out' as a gay man after former co-star Isaiah Washington referred to him as a "f**got" during an on-set fight with castmate Patrick Dempsey in October 2006.

----------


## Chloe O'brien

They can't get rid of Bailey she rocks. If they are planning a clear out of cast members they may as well just scrap the tv programme all together.

----------


## tammyy2j

Source EW




> Fall's still months away, but one of last season's bigger Grey's Anatomy cliffhangers has already been resolved: Sources confirm to me exclusively that T.R. Knight's wish to be released from his contract has been granted. The official decision, I'm told, came down in the past few days, just as many of his castmates began receiving their formal pickup letters from ABC.
> 
> What does this news mean for George? What will Knight do next? And what about Izzie? Find out after the jump...
> 
> The actor's exit closes yet another rocky chapter for the embattled primetime soap, one that opened with Isaiahgate and worsened when, amid rumors that Knight was clashing with series creator Shonda Rhimes, George O'Malley was backburnered. Finally, Knight grew so fed up with his character's lack of storyline that he asked if he could check out three years before his deal expired. After that, all indications were that he would be let go, although Rhimes didn't make a final decision until recently. (Contractually speaking, she had until June 30 to make up her mind.)
> 
> Last month, Rhimes told me that George's relatively light storyline this year was the result of the normal "ebbs and flows" of ensemble television. But she did acknowledge that he was intentionally written lighter during the last half of the season so that viewers wouldn't think it odd that he was absent from the season finale -- something that was necessary to preserve the episode's biggest twist: that George was actually a disfigured John Doe who had been hit by a bus. "I really wanted you to not notice that he wasn't there for most of this episode," she said. "I don't think anybody noticed because of the way we laid it out this season."
> 
> Knight's departure would seem to confirm that George doesn't survive, although fans have wondered whether Rhimes is planning to pull an Elizabeth Reaser (Jane Doe/Rebecca) and have him live, only to be replaced by another actor, thanks to plastic surgeon Sloane's handiwork. That's "hilarious, ridiculous," the boss has said. However, I've heard that she was interested in having Knight appear in next season's first three episodes, but a short-term deal could not be brokered.


RIP George  :Sad:

----------


## Luna

i am totally gutted!!!!!!!

----------


## tammyy2j

Jessica Capshaw is a series regular as Dr. Arizona Robbins. It looks like Callie's (Sara Ramirez) love interest and love life are still going strong with Capshaw signing on as a series regular.

----------


## Trinity

I like Arizona - she is all sweetness and light on the surface but you know that there are hidden depths.

----------


## angel_eyes87

I like Arizona aswell, I like her qwirkyness in every scene that she does.

----------


## Perdita

Katherine Heigl will return to Grey's Anatomy next season, according to The Hollywood Reporter.

The actress, who plays Izzie on the ABC medical drama, will reportedly continue on the show despite rumours that she would be leaving.

Heigl recently said that she was unsure about her future with Grey's after the season five finale saw her character flatline after brain surgery.

Earlier this week, it was announced that Heigl's co-star T.R. Knight is exiting the drama following speculation that both his character Harry and Heigl's Izzie would be killed off.

----------

angel_eyes87 (19-06-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Aussie actress Melissa George has confirmed Grey's Anatomy co-star T.R. Knight has quit the show.

Entertainment Weekly reported that Knight had asked to terminate his contract with bosses of the medical drama on Wednesday and now George has become the first castmate to comment on his departure. 

She tells UsMagazine.com, "He's one of my best friends. I feel great for him. He's had a good week." 

Knight's character, George O'Malley, appeared to die in the most recent season finale after he was hit by a bus. 

The actor is reportedly in talks to headline the Broadway revival of Lend Me a Tenor in 2010.

----------


## Luna

08/09 - Actor T.R. Knight doesn't return for the Sept. 24 Grey's Anatomy season premiere, but his character, Dr. George O'Malley, will. "Transplant doctors descend on Seattle Grace because it's revealed that George was a registered organ donor," according to a source who was on the Grey's set and spoke to Life & Style. "But his colleagues are still reeling from George's death and are fighting with the transplant doctors to stop them from taking his lungs, liver, corneas and bone marrow. It's only when everyone hears what lives will be saved that George's friends start to get some perspective on his death." According to the source, all of the scenes with George were shot using special effects and makeup. "It's one of the goriest scenes they've ever done because you literally see each of these organs get pulled out of his body," says the insider. 
07/24 - ABC confirms that that Mitch Pileggi will appear in the season-six premiere, reprising his role as a member of the Seattle Grace board of directors. It's probably not good for the Chief that his boss is descending from on high to consort with the little people. [...] Grey's Anatomy's newest cool guest casting is actor/all-around badass Martha Plimpton. Look for her first in the season premiere, with her "patient's mom" arc continuing for multiple episodes.

----------


## Luna

07/31 - At least three new interns arrive at Seattle Grace. One intern named Hank is happy to do sutures on a live person for once. This makes Intern Jen jealous so she decides to watch. Patient Miguel Canales, who has heart disease, is not too happy when his doctor handed over his case to a third year resident. The resident reassures Miguel by telling him his rather aggressive disease has stopped progressing. A new physical therapist named John is introduced while taking care of Monica a depressed patient who just got a new prosthetic leg. Monica isn't in a positive state of mind and doesn't want to try out her new leg. 
07/24 - Oncologist resident: Male, all ethnicities, mid to late 30s. Jon: Male, all ethnicities, 30s, physically fit guy.

----------


## tammyy2j

With T.R. Knight out of the picture and Ellen Pompeo heavily pregnant the execs of "Grey's Anatomy" are anticipating the lack amount of force by adding more doctors. Jesse Williams, Nora Zehetner and Robert Baker are all cast as medical professionals in a multi-episode arc. 

Is this Mer's half brother and the Chief and Ellis's son?

----------


## Luna

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c5xldPqqu4"]YouTube - Grey's Anatomy  second promo # 2 season six George Dies..[/ame]

----------

angel_eyes87 (02-09-2009), tammyy2j (02-09-2009)

----------


## tammyy2j

Katherine Heigl wonât have to worry about putting in long hours on the Greyâs Anatomy set for much longer. Sources confirm to me exclusively that the actress is taking a five-episode hiatus from the ABC drama to go shoot the Greg Berlanti-directed romantic comedy Life as We Know It.

ABC and Greyâs producers have accommodated Heiglâs busy film schedule before, but this is the first time they have given her permission to leave the show for an extended period of time. Iâm told Heiglâs absence will be explained on screen, although itâs not clear what prompts Izzie to take off. (Marital trouble with Alex? A trip home to see mom? A Denny sighting in the Caribbean?)

The fact that Heigl was granted such a lengthy leave of absence is surprising in light of the public tongue-lashing ABC president Stephen McPherson gave her last month for complaining about a 17-hour work day. Also, Heiglâs departure â which starts this month and will kick in on screen around November â will almost certainly overlap with co-star Ellen Pompeoâs maternity leave. Translation: Greyâs will be without Izzie and Meredith at the same time!

Of course, Greyâs boss Shonda Rhimes warned me over the summer that change would be in the air this season. âEventually, everybody is going to leave the show,â admitted the exec, citing T.R. Knightâs exit and the temporary loss of Pompeo. âSo weâre looking at [ways] we can mess with the structure nowâ¦. Season 6 is about finding the longevity of the show and figuring out if there is a future for this show beyond these characters.â

Not so coincidentally, Greyâs recently announced it was adding three new doctors to its rotation: Nora Zehetner, Robert Baker, and Jesse Williams are joining the cast as recurring residents/ medical professionals.

----------


## Luna

First 5 mins of the 2 hour special

I caved and watched it - couldnt help it  :Embarrassment:  

http://abc.go.com/watch/clip/greys-a...&clipId=234263

----------

angel_eyes87 (12-09-2009)

----------


## angel_eyes87

Just watched and it looks amazing in the few minutes that have been shown, cannot wait for it to return.

When will it return in the uk?

----------


## Luna

> Just watched and it looks amazing in the few minutes that have been shown, cannot wait for it to return.
> 
> When will it return in the uk?


Should be January some time

----------


## lizann

The sixth season of Grey's Anatomy begins with a two-hour premiere show on Thursday September the 24 in the US

----------


## Luna

> The sixth season of Grey's Anatomy begins with a two-hour premiere show on Thursday September the 24 in the US


yeah i cant wait - really shouldnt have watched the preview though regreting that now

----------


## lizann

tonight in US its back

----------


## Luna

i know and my computer broke this morning  :Crying:

----------


## angel_eyes87

Cannot wait until it comes on, I am so watching the episode tomorrow

----------


## Luna

> Cannot wait until it comes on, I am so watching the episode tomorrow


hopefully i'll get things up and running tonight. Its a 2 hour special cant wait

----------


## angel_eyes87

Those first 5 minutes made me want to watch it even more, I am never a patient person when it comes to the new seasons when they start in the states. I always want them the next day or even few days, but we have to wait ages for it to air in the UK.

----------


## Luna

Yeah but i have noticed that some of the american series are starting earlier over here now too hopefully living tv will notice and bring this over sooner rather than later

----------


## tammyy2j

RIP George O Malley

----------


## Perdita

Former 24 star Kim Raver has reportedly signed up for a multi-episode arc on ABC's Grey's Anatomy.

According to Entertainment Weekly, the 40-year-old actress, who played Audrey Raines on the Fox series, has been recruited to play a new surgeon and possible love interest for Kevin McKidd's Owen.

Raver's previous screen credits include Law & Order, ER and the ill-fated Lipstick Jungle.

The actress begins her recurring role in the season's ninth episode, which airs Thursday, November 12 on ABC.

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/ustv/a18...ticle_continue

----------


## tammyy2j

Izzie fired from Seattle Grace  :Sad:

----------


## tammyy2j

Danielle Panabaker, best known for her role as James Woodsâ daughter on CBSâ Shark, is checking into Greyâs Anatomy next month.

The actress will play a patient under the care of Cristina and Jackson in the Nov. 19 episode. âItâs a really sweet, heartbreaking story,â says a Greyâs insider.

In the same episode, The Wireâs Frankie Faison will appear as Baileyâs father, Bill.

----------


## lizann

In Thursday night's episode, Izzie returns to Grey's Anatomy after the three-episode hiatus that Katherine Heigl took to shoot a film. Don't get used to her being around, however. Heigl will be taking another leave of absence.

Heigl, 30, is going on a belated maternity leave to spend some time with Naleigh, the daughter she and husband Josh Kelley adopted.

Reps for the ABC series declined to comment on when and how Dr. Izzie Stevens will take off again. Entertainment Weekly, which first reported the story, said she'll likely be missing in action until early 2010.

----------


## lizann

EW has confirmed that Kim Raver (24, Lipstick Jungle) has been promoted to series regular on ABC’s Grey’s Anatomy. (The Hollywood Reporter first reported the story.) The actress joined the cast of the medical drama last fall in a recurring role as cardio surgeon Teddy Altman. She will reportedly appear in all but one of the episodes for the rest of the season.

----------


## tammyy2j

I dont like Teddy

----------


## Chloe O'brien

Season six begins on Living on Thursday night at 10pm

----------


## Perdita

Actors J. August Richards and Sarah Paulson have been tapped to play younger versions of Richard and Ellis on Grey's Anatomy.

The flashback episode, titled 'Time Warp', is set in 1982 and will air February 18, reports Entertainment Weekly.

The roles of Richard and Ellis are regularly played by James Pickens Jr and Kate Burton on the ABC medical drama.

Richards co-starred on the Joss Whedon series Angel. Paulson recently featured in the ABC comedy Cupid.

DS

----------


## tammyy2j

Katherine Heigl is due back on the Grey’s set at the end of the month, which means we probably won’t see Izzie again until late April. Coincidentally, that’s right around the time a very special patient will be checking into Seattle Grace: Alex’s brother! Sources confirm that Grey’s is currently casting the role of Karev’s estranged sibling. For those keeping score at home, this will be our first time meeting a member of Karev’s troubled clan. Look for bro to dredge up a lot of ugly family history, including that nasty business about daddy beating mommy.

----------


## tammyy2j

Jake McLaughlin has been cast as Alex’s estranged brother Aaron

----------


## Perdita

:Wub:

----------


## CrazyLea

Looks a tiny bit like Alex  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Also, someone help me out.. 



> Katherine Heigl is due back on the Grey’s set at the end of the month, which means we probably won’t see Izzie again until late April. Coincidentally, that’s right around the time a very special patient will be checking into Seattle Grace: Alex’s brother! Sources confirm that Grey’s is currently casting the role of Karev’s estranged sibling. For those keeping score at home, this will be our first time meeting a member of Karev’s troubled clan. Look for bro to dredge up a lot of ugly family history, including that nasty business about daddy beating mommy.


What's the deal with Izzie.. has she left now for ages? On UK screens I mean.. cos she got fired... so is she coming back? :S

----------


## Perdita

Grey's Anatomy creator Shonda Rhimes has explained that she is looking forward to developing some of the show's characters.

Speaking to OK!, Rhimes revealed that Katherine Heigl will return to the show soon after taking time off for maternity leave.

"She's written into the next script," Rhimes explained.

The show's head writer added that she is looking forward to exploring James Pickens's character Dr Richard Webber.

She said: "I love James Pickens and I think we're going to see a lot more of him and what happens to his character and explore what happens to a doctor when they go to rehab and come out the other side."

Rhimes also revealed that she is enjoying working with Jesse Williams, who plays Dr Jackson Avery.

"We developed his character a little more and illuminate who he is a little more to give more time to him," she said. "I think it was nice to bring in people that the audience would hate and our characters would have to rise against."

ABC recently picked up a new pilot executive produced by Rhimes.

----------


## Perdita

Spoiler:     Shonda Rhimes has cast a sister for Grey's Anatomy's Derek Shepherd, according to Entertainment Weekly.

Caterina Scorsone has landed the role and will appear in Grey's spinoff Private Practice later this year.

The 28-year-old Canadian actress will join Practice when her character Dr. Amelia Shepherd - one of Derek's as-yet-unseen sisters - takes a job at Oceanside Wellness.

There are no current plans for Patrick Dempsey to cross over to the spinoff show as Derek.

----------


## lizann

After a six-year Greyâs Anatomy stint marked by almost as many controversies as triumphs, Katherine Heigl is this close to getting what she has long desired: a discharge.

Sources confirm exclusively that series creator Shonda Rhimes has agreed to release the fast-rising movie star from her contract. Itâs now up to ABC Studios and Heiglâs reps to hash out a final exit agreement. (A rep for ABC Studios declined to comment. Coincidentally, as of today Heigl is without a publicist.) Why is this all coming down now? Thatâs where things get interestingâ¦
After taking more than half of the current season off to make another movie and connect with her adopted daughter, Heigl â who picked up an Emmy in 2007 for her Greyâs work â was scheduled to return to the Greyâs set on March 1 to begin work on the five remaining episodes of the season. Thereâs just one problem: March 1 came and went and there was no Heigl.

A source within the actressâ camp claims Heigl âwas at home and ready to return to work.â Another insider, however, âinsists itâs much more complicated than that.â The source adds that talks between Heigl and ABC have been going on for months and last week both sides mutually decided that the best solution would be to part ways now as opposed to at the end of the season. As a result, Heigl is not expected to return to the Greyâs set, which means her final episode as Izzie has already aired.

----------


## Perdita

The details of Katherine Heigl's departure from Grey's Anatomy are reportedly still being discussed.

Earlier this week, reports claimed that Heigl has been released from her contract after she failed to return to work following her maternity leave.

Insiders have now told People that it is still unclear whether or not Heigl will return to the show.

"The details, the timeline of that - it's all shades of grey," a source explained. "The terms of her exit are still being sorted out.

"You can always have her return in a compelling way, and leave in an equally compelling way, because [creator] Shonda [Rhimes] could certainly write that. It's just not clear if she'll come back onto the canvas this season, for a farewell arc, or if her storyline is already done."

Representatives for ABC Studios declined to comment.


DS

----------


## tammyy2j

I hate Izzie this season i would have preferred if she died tbh

----------


## Perdita

Sarah Drew has been promoted to a series regular on Grey's Anatomy.

Drew joined the show as April when Seattle Grace merged with Mercy West in the sixth season.

According to Entertainment Weekly, ABC has now confirmed that Drew will be a series regular in the upcoming seventh season.

Jesse Williams, who joined the series at the same time as Drew, has also been promoted to a full-time cast member.

----------

